# Login button



## Eledhwen (Jul 31, 2003)

There are now three members of my household who browse this forum. If I have to log my daughter out before logging in, I have to 'do something deliberate' (eg: hit the user cp button) to bring up the login/register screen. 

I like to look at 'view new posts' - an option that doesn't come up until I've logged on.

This must be a problem for cafe/library/school users too.

Can I have a login button; please; can I? Pretty please???


----------



## Anamatar IV (Jul 31, 2003)

There's already something for a quick log in...faster than what a log-in button would do too!


----------



## Gothmog (Jul 31, 2003)

Eledhwen.

If you make sure that each member of your household goes to user CP/ Options and then set the "Automatatic Login" to "No", you will have to Login each time you come onto the site. The Login button will then be at the bottom of the page as shown by Anamatar IV's attachment. The other option is to use the "Log out" button at the top of the page as soon as you get onsite.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Eledhwen (Aug 1, 2003)

Thanks Anamatar (and Gothmog). I thought there'd be an option somewhere I hadn't noticed.


----------

